# logging in



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 26, 2004)

I have been having troble logging in...i checked the box when i log in and its been working fine but today i came to the site and i had to log in (which i usually dont have too) and it took me like 3 trys to log in then i went to another page in the site and it logged me back out so i have to log in everytime i switch pages and it takes me like 3, 4, or 5 trys to log in....has this ever happened to anyone???


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

It happened to me once this week, but it has been fine since.  I did have a problem with that awhile back.  Finally I deleted all cookies related to DiscussCooking and that took care of the problem.

 Barbara


----------



## WayneT (Nov 27, 2004)

*Barbara,
Several people had this problem a week or so ago, I was offering all sorts of advice because I was one of the lucky guys that it did not happen to.
Next day I copped a double whammy of login probs. 
I followed your tip with the cookies but it still happened, for about 4 days.
I then reactivated my account with the info sent by email when first registering.
That, combined with your tip worked. Well for me, anyway.*


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 27, 2004)

It's weird how these things just hit now and then.  It can be so frustrating!

 Barbara


----------



## Sarah 1426 (Nov 27, 2004)

I was on a different comp. last night and now im one this one and it's working fine, so i don't know...hopefully it wont happen again...if it does, i will try what you said...thanks!!


----------

